# BufferedWriter.write() schreibt nicht



## Wikinator (16. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm, was sich die insgesamt 6 Strings persistent speichert. Das hat auch funktioniert. Wenn ich die Pfadangabe dynamisch mache (System.getProperty("user.home")) mit diesem Code:

```
try {       String prop;
            String homeprop;
            
            prop = System.getProperty("user.home");
            homeprop = prop + "/Project/Property.txt";
            
            BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(homeprop));
            
            String string1 = "" + int1;
            double height = position.getHeight();
            double width = position.getWidth();
            double x = position.getX();
            double y = position.getY();
            out.write(string1); 
            out.write(string2 + "/r");
            out.write(height + "/r");
            out.write(width + "/r");
            out.write(x + "/r");
            out.write(y + "/r");
            out.close();
}
catch(Exception e) {
           e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Dieser Code erstellt nur die Datei ~/Project/Property.txt ,allerdings bleibt sie leer. 
Alle Variablen sind gefüllt und 'homeprop' ist auch richtig.


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Sep 2005)

Leere doch mal den Stream vor dem Schließen.
Also:

```
out.flush();
```


----------



## Wikinator (17. Sep 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leere doch mal den Stream vor dem Schließen.
> Also:
> 
> ```
> ...


danke, das funktioniert. Nur habe ich noch Probleme mit den Zeilenumbrüchen. Wie erstelle ich diese?


----------



## Roar (17. Sep 2005)

Wikinator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehj...
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/BufferedWriter.html#newLine() !


----------

